# Sharif Medical College Interviews



## IQRA (Sep 30, 2012)

mine interview is tomorrow.....anyone got call from sharif for interview...????


----------



## hm12 (Jul 21, 2012)

yep i did get a call for interview but i already have given bds interview there so they called me again and said you dont need to come again for mbbs interview one interview is enough


----------



## muhammad qasi (Feb 29, 2012)

IQRA said:


> mine interview is tomorrow.....anyone got call from sharif for interview...????


they dont call me ............ how was ur interview


----------



## Sarah K (Oct 21, 2012)

Hey whats ur uhs aggregate?


----------



## muhammad qasi (Feb 29, 2012)

Sarah K said:


> Hey whats ur uhs aggregate?


my 76.46%


----------



## IQRA (Sep 30, 2012)

muhammad qasi said:


> they dont call me ............ how was ur interview


they just said u r selected for MBBS.when will u pay fee??i said till 15th.they said ok.


----------



## muhammad qasi (Feb 29, 2012)

today i call them & they said merit closed at 80%


----------



## SS Blue (Oct 8, 2012)

they are lying. My friend had such low scores and she got a call
She even deposited the fee. Whereas, I didnt get any call, even whn my score are higher as compared to hers


----------



## hm12 (Jul 21, 2012)

i just got a letter from sharif it says i have been shortlisted for the final mbbs interview which is on saturday 3 november and i have to come at 12pm


----------



## muhammad qasi (Feb 29, 2012)

SS Blue said:


> they are lying. My friend had such low scores and she got a call
> She even deposited the fee. Whereas, I didnt get any call, even whn my score are higher as compared to hers


whats ur aggregate mine is 76.46% & i did not resived call?


----------



## faizan (Oct 31, 2012)

muhammad qasi said:


> today i call them & they said merit closed at 80%


 my aggr. is 79.54 .. today [5 oct] was my interview and they have told me to deposit the fee till 7 otherwise my seat will be given to some other person ..


----------



## hillbilly (Nov 2, 2012)

my agrgat is 79.10 and they also called me for an interview:cool!:


----------



## IQRA (Sep 30, 2012)

how many of u are finally gonna jin sharif???i submitted my dues today


----------



## hm12 (Jul 21, 2012)

IQRA said:


> how many of u are finally gonna jin sharif???i submitted my dues today


i am going to submit my dues tomorrow


----------



## IQRA (Sep 30, 2012)

ahan thats good.congrats:thumbsup:


----------



## huzaifasaleembrw789 (Nov 17, 2021)

IQRA said:


> mine interview is tomorrow.....anyone got call from sharif for interview...????


How was ur interview?


----------

